# A very nice thing happened to me and my family



## MAJOR_Baker (19 Mar 2007)

Last Friday I took my family out to dinner in (Small town omitted), MI.  I did not bother to change and wore my ACUs.  We had a great time, lots of laughter and talk of the future, college for my oldest, boy scout camp for my sons, engineering camp for my daughter, etc.

I called the waitress over so I could get my bill and pay for our dinner.  The waitress' answer was that it was not necessary, a gentlemen paid for everything including the tip.  My wife started to cry and I didn't know what to say.  Needless to say it made us feel really special, I asked if she knew who he was?  She said he wanted to remain anonymous.  This happened only one other time when I returned from Afghanistan at a restaurant just outside of FT Benning.

I plan on writing a letter to the editor of the local newspaper.  Although not necessary, it was very nice to know that people understand and wanted to show their appreciation to myself and my family.


----------



## p_imbeault (19 Mar 2007)

Thats awesome S_Baker, when I read stuff like this it almost makes up for all the BS in the news.
*Warm fuzzy feeling*


----------



## geo (19 Mar 2007)

Good one SB
Can say for myself that, since 2001, I have had only one nasty incident while in uniform... 
Have had too many Smiles, thumbs up, free subway fare, coffees and thank you.

The people are behind us... the media isn't 
IMHO


----------



## Quag (19 Mar 2007)

Great to hear!  You should definately write that letter, if not to just show that not all parts of the newspaper (editorials) are against the war (take with a grain of salt)!


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Mar 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## GUNS (19 Mar 2007)

Excellent story, really makes a soldiers sacrifice worth while.  People do care.

As for the media, reporters don't keep their jobs by reporting good news. The old saying that "bad news is good news for a reporter" hold true.


----------



## geo (19 Mar 2007)

GUNS said:
			
		

> Excellent story, really makes a soldiers sacrifice worth while.  People do care.
> 
> As for the media, reporters don't keep their jobs by reporting good news. The old saying that "bad news is good news for a reporter" hold true.



(even when they have to manufacture  / bend it?)


----------



## hoist-monkey (19 Mar 2007)

At 443MH we regularly go to a local coffee shop in Sidney "Alexanders" and some local business put down $200 on tab 
for any military member, he has done this twice now.
It makes me even prouder to wear the uniform when people do simple things like this for us, at least some people care about what 
we do.


----------



## mudrecceman (19 Mar 2007)

Awesome S_Baker....HLs and I had something similar happen last summer and it was very...nice.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Mar 2007)

It's really great to hear the nice stories!  I went to pick something up at Sears last year and I showed my military ID.  The woman said "God bless all you soldiers."  I was quite touched and thanked her profusely.


----------



## Bobby Rico (20 Mar 2007)

That's really awesome, S_Baker.  Nice to know that people out there are appreciative of our Armed Forces, and aren't afraid to show it.


----------



## Sig_Des (15 Aug 2007)

Figured this would be a good place to post this.

Yesterday morning, in uniform, at the counter of a Tim's and about to pay for my coffee, I noticed the cashier to be distracted, and handed a toonie, by a gentleman in line behind me before I could pay. He said that he had it, and just said thank you. I started to object, but he wouldn't hear of it. All I could say was Thank you, and take my coffee.

As if that wasn't enough, that evening, while having dinner at a Restaurant with the GF, I went out for a smoke, and ended up sparking a conversation with some police officers at the same time. These guys were from Toronto, and from England, at a conference here in town.

We talked about different things, and then we all went back in. After polishing off our bottle of wine, I went to pay for dinner, when the waitress said, "I hope you don't plan on leaving just yet. Those cops from Toronto just got you and your date some more wine". They were gone, and I didn't even have a chance to say thanks.

Just wanted to share these. No matter how many times you get a hippy or idiot who mouths off, tells you how horrible you are, or that you kill babies, just one nice word or action from someone makes up for 20 of the bad.


----------



## exgunnertdo (15 Aug 2007)

I don't normally take the bus, but yesterday, I had a meeting at NDHQ, so I took the bus downtown, rather than fight parking battles.  Getting on the bus after the meeting the OCTranspo driver put his hand over the fare box as I was attempting to put my tickets in and told me just to take a transfer.  Nice guy!



			
				Sig_Des said:
			
		

> No matter how many times you get a hippy or idiot who mouths off, tells you how horrible you are, or that you kill babies, just one nice word or action from someone makes up for 20 of the bad.


Absolutely...just like when my 6-year-old tells me how much he loves me, after driving me crazy all day!


----------



## Haggis (15 Aug 2007)

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> I don't normally take the bus, but yesterday, I had a meeting at NDHQ, so I took the bus downtown, rather than fight parking battles.  Getting on the bus after the meeting the OCTranspo driver put his hand over the fare box as I was attempting to put my tickets in and told me just to take a transfer.  Nice guy!



Must've been something about OC Transpo yesterday.  I was on my way to a specialst medical in PT kit (wearing an "ARMY" T-shirt and carrying a very obviously Army backpack).  When I got on the bus the driver did basically the same thing.  I transferred to another bus and, as I didn't know exactly where I was going, I asked the driver to let me off at the closest stop.. Well he did one better, dropping me off almost right in front of my destination.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Aug 2007)

Had that happen a couple of times on OC Transpo.  Often quite a few Drivers do it around Rememberance Day, the weeks before, and after.


----------



## geo (15 Aug 2007)

Ditto with Montreal Transit......

Hmmm.... Must be a plague


----------



## deedster (15 Aug 2007)

That is great to hear S_Baker.
I believe most Canadians feel the way that gentleman did...nice to see someone acted on it.  Well deserved and thanks for sharing with us!

edted: spelling


----------



## Conquistador (15 Aug 2007)

I almost never have to pay bus fare anymore. I take the bus down to the armouries every parade night, and I happen to have the same driver every time, who refuses to let me pay, and we chat for the bus ride down. Awhile ago, he told me he was changing routes, and was nice enough to tell the new guy to let me on free.


----------



## Haggis (15 Aug 2007)

Sig_Des:  I, too, have had a free meal or two in Ottawa.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/63474.0.html

I have also had a family stop me on the Sparks Street Mall and say "thnk you for doing what you do".

(I guess that makes up for the grubby nutbar at Kent and Queen who got in my face and told me "The world is gonna end tomorrow and it's all YOUR FAULT!")

Hey, mods:  How about starting "A Nice Thing Happened To Me In Uniform" forum?


----------



## Jorkapp (16 Aug 2007)

Same on London Transit, especially when boarding at/near the base. Always brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Sig_Des (16 Aug 2007)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Sig_Des:  I, too, have had a free meal or two in Ottawa.



Haggis, it's really endearing IMO. It's not something you'd generally expect in a uni town like Ottawa, but It's happened a couple times, and it's always heartwarming.

I find just in the last couple of years, visible support is increasing here.


----------



## HItorMiss (16 Aug 2007)

I remember going out to breakfast the morning I left for 3-06 and while talking to Des and his then GF (good riddance to her) and my ex one patron payed our bill when it was over head that I was leaving in a few hours when the waitress asked me. It's a great feeling and that patron never even stuck around for a thank you or even let it known he had done it.


----------



## geo (16 Aug 2007)

I remember the dark old days when they were instructiong us to travel to & from work in civies

What a turnaround !


----------



## Sig_Des (16 Aug 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> I remember going out to breakfast the morning I left for 3-06 and while talking to Des and his then GF (good riddance to her) and my ex one patron payed our bill when it was over head that I was leaving in a few hours when the waitress asked me. It's a great feeling and that patron never even stuck around for a thank you or even let it known he had done it.



I remember that. That was really amazing on his part. I remember we told the waitress we would at least leave a tip, and she said "No, don't worry. He took care of EVERYthing."


----------



## Haggis (16 Aug 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Haggis, it's really endearing IMO. It's not something you'd generally expect in a uni town like Ottawa, but It's happened a couple times, and it's allways heartwarming.
> 
> I find just in the last couple of years, visible support is increasing here.



Not just in Ottawa, Des.  Over the summer CF members were showcased and publicly acknowledged at events like the Spencerville "Veteran's Memorial Highland Games" Maxville's "Glengarry Highland Games" and the NASCAR Busch Series and Rolex Grand Prix races in Montreal.  I remember at last year's Maxville games, the CF was given centre stage during the opening ceremonies.


----------



## Sig_Des (16 Aug 2007)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Not just in Ottawa, Des.  Over the summer CF members were showcased and publicly acknowledged at events like the Spencerville "Veteran's Memorial Highland Games" Maxville's "Glengarry Highland Games" and the NASCAR Busch Series and Rolex Grand Prix races in Montreal.  I remember at last year's Maxville games, the CF was given centre stage during the opening ceremonies.



Seen. It's just that in the past, I've seen places that were a bit friendlier than Ottawa. Nice to see the changes across the board, though.


----------



## 211RadOp (1 Oct 2007)

Although I missed out here is a heart warmer.

On this past Friday, a gentleman walked into the Tim's on Ontario St in Kingston with $100. He called the manager over and said,

"For the next half hour, anyone in green, this is for their coffee."

Just goes to show, there are still some out there even in Kingston.


----------



## deedster (1 Oct 2007)

Very cool !


----------



## Harris (1 Oct 2007)

Great stories.  I thought I'd share one of mine.

I was in Virginia in Feb and a bunch of went out for supper in our Cadpat with the Brigade Commander to celebrate a successful Ex.  We went to a local steak house and while eating and having a good time we noticed that a table a few down from us had a few well dressed business "types" having a few drinks and obviously having a good time.  About 3/4 of the way through our meal we were ordering another round of drinks (and there were about a dozen of us), when the server told us our drinks were on one of the gentlemen at the table we had noticed.  We accepted, and fortunately I had a pocket full of Brigade coins.  The Commander gave each of them one and it was as if we'd given them a medal or something.  They were very happy to receive them.

It was nice to have received gratitude, and also to have been able to repay it in kind.


----------



## BootStrap (2 Oct 2007)

Jesus, the same thing happened to me and a buddy of mine. Before parade we went down to a nearby pub to grab a bite to eat and have a couple of drinks. After we finish our meal, I go up to pay the bill (which was close to $38.00) only to find out that some nice gentleman paid our bill and tipped the waitress. Needless to say when I go and tell my buddy we were quite surprised and shocked at this very generous gesture, and not only that we had random people come up to us and shake our hands to say "thanks" makes you feel good to wear the uniform doesn't it ?


----------



## geo (24 Jan 2008)

There I was, standing at the checkout with a small grocery order..... 
Me in my uniform & him in jeans & sweatshirt.  Fella waves to get my & cashier's attention and states that he wants to pay for my order!

I thanked him, gratefuly declined his offer - but suggesting that a contribution to the Support our soldier's fund - or something similar.


----------



## bcbarman (26 Jan 2008)

To keep the same thread going, I was at a restaurant in Yakima, WA.  Had the night off so one of my soldiers and I were out in Cadpat.  I noticed the booth in front of us kept saying "canada".  At the end of the dinner, we were told that the meal was on him.  Off came the Canadian flags on our shoulder and were presented to the table.  They were extatic.  From now on, I always carry 2 shoulder flags.


----------



## MCpl Burtoo (30 Jan 2008)

It is great to hear this stories, as I remember a time when we were told not to wear our uniform outside of working hours.....we were told not even to stop for gas in uniform..it didn't give you much pride! These gestures of gratitude are all so found out here in Alberta. I don't pay for many coffees when I am in uniform and when my wife ( she is military too) , the kids and I are out for dinner in the small town we live in (outside of Edmonton), we have had a meals paid for a couple of times (manager and  another patron). When we were out for the dinners, we had on a Regimental t-shirt or jacket to identify us, but we were not advertising nor did we say we were in the military. The folks out here pay attention to Regimental crests etc.  I found the people of Edmonton really behind there troop's..it is a nice feeling. We have even gotten discounts on items, without asking for them…….


----------



## geo (19 Feb 2008)

I must've had my nice face on last night.

Was trevelling home - waiting on a street corner when a fella walked past me without much of a second look....
He got +/- half a block away - then turned around, walked back up to me, offered his hand and said "thank you for all you've done".  After a smile and a nod, he turned around and continued on his way.....

Who woulda thought.... and in East end Montreal even 8)

There are some good people out there!


----------



## Celticgirl (19 Feb 2008)

I love these stories. My boyfriend had his uniform on a couple of weeks ago travelling from NB to NS. The guy at the toll booth took one look at the uniform, smiled, and waved him on. 

I think that respect and support for our troops is at an all-time high now. It's great to see.


----------



## BDTyre (19 Feb 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> I remember the dark old days when they were instructiong us to travel to & from work in civies
> 
> What a turnaround !



I wish...our CSM has instructed us to be very careful when travelling to and from the armouries.  In fact, due to a recent incident, anyone who takes public transportation has been given a locker and told to keep all their stuff at the armoury.


----------



## geo (19 Feb 2008)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> I wish...our CSM has instructed us to be very careful when travelling to and from the armouries.  In fact, due to a recent incident, anyone who takes public transportation has been given a locker and told to keep all their stuff at the armoury.



What incident?  Have not heard anything at this end of the country.  Tell me more!

WRT keeping their stuff in a DND provided locker.... At the very least, make sure that they provide you with assurance that, if locker is broken into, they are responsible for the loss.


----------



## Bigrex (19 Feb 2008)

CanadianTire, I see by your profile that you live in Vancouver, so I am not surprised by your situation, as the majority of the more volatile peace freaks live in BC, Vancouver and Victoria mainly. In Victoria, my brother was put in hospital by several of the individuals because they were against the gulf war, and a friend of mine was stabbed several times in the forearm by another unbalanced person who didn't agree with war and violence, go figure. Personally I think it's the weather that drives them out there, they can hold anti-____ (fill in the blank here,  options : War, Bush, America, Government, free trade, pollution, other) rallies all year round without having to worry about freezing their arses off.

I think that it should be a federal crime to lay your hands on a soldier in a hostile manner, similar to the catch all "assault on a police officer" which bears more legal weight than your typical misdemeanor assault charge. iether that, or make it so the soldier can't be held responsible for sending someone to the hospital if they tried to assault them.


----------



## geo (19 Feb 2008)

Cheech!  And to think that people used to say that wearing military uniforms in Quebec was bad for your health!


----------



## RTaylor (19 Feb 2008)

Some great stories here.

I remember when I was in the reserves and I didn't have my liscense at the time...I was hitch-hiking to see my girlfriend (whom I'm now married to). I had my dufflebag in 1 arm, the brush cut and my ARMY t-shirt on. Got picked up and drove all the way to her door, was pretty nice.

And I thought that assaulting a member of the Canadian Armed Forces was the same/similar as assaulting a police officer, at least that's what we were told in Basic back in '98. Maybe it's a law in Nova Scotia or something.


----------



## Timex (19 Feb 2008)

Here's one.  A friend of mine is a flight attendant for Air Canada. She told me that a  couple of weeks ago she was greeting passengers at the door. A "young kid" (her words) gets on with a pretty severe limp. Given the fact that it is snow board season she asked if he'd crashed on a hill. No M'amn, I was in Afghanistan, he was on his way to NDMC. Long story short, she moved him up to a seat in Business Class. She told the cockpit crew about the "passenger" and then the pilot came back to shake his hand.  The whole encounter really shook her up, mainly because he seemed not much older than her own teen-aged son.  She was pretty much in tears when she told me about it, just about had me going too.....Some soldier I am!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (19 Feb 2008)

I'll just take this time to add my thanks as well. Next round is on me.
Thanks
Midget


----------



## Haggis (14 Mar 2008)

About three weeks ago I went for a haircut at my local village barber.  There were a couple of other customers in the shop at the time.  The barber's 2 year old daughter wandered in to the shop from the adjoining house.  She seemed perplexed by me in CADPAT.  So, I took my Velcro (TM) flag off my shirt and stuck it to the sleeve of her wool sweater.  Was she ever thrilled!!  Her dad was as well.

Last week I went back for another haircut.  When I went to pay, the barber told me that a customer in the shop on my last visit had pre-paid my next haircut!  Cool!!

So I asked the barber who it was.  All he said is "I don't know his last name, but he's a lawyer in the city".


----------



## geo (14 Mar 2008)

Cool!


----------



## gaspasser (14 Mar 2008)

I must pipe in and add one; something finally happened to me and it stunned me..only for a second {I can hear you all snickering} I was on my was back from the Toronto airport after dropping off some people.  I stopped for a coffee at one of the service centres here on the 401.  When I went to pay, the cashier said that it was already paid for by one of the other employees.  I said a humbling thanks, when the other girl said...no, Thank you.
Kind of hits you right here...{chest}


----------



## geo (14 Mar 2008)

Lot of good people out there!

CHIMO!


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Mar 2008)

BYT, nice to hear.

I can't remember if I told you about it when you came to see me off at Trenton, but when I deployed to Afghanistan, my team was travelling by bus from Ottawa to Trenton.

When we stopped at a service stop for a quick Tim's, a guy came and said he was from Colt Canada, and asked how many of us on the bus.

He came back from his van with 2 Armloads worth of Colt Canada T-shirts. They were on the way back from the CANSEC conference, and just happened to have a bunch.

A nice little gesture.


----------



## gaspasser (17 Mar 2008)

A very nice jesture to say the least.  I'm still having a bit of a time getting over the free coffees every now and then at Tim's.  Gives you that little lumpy thing in the throat.  After 23 years, it's nice to feel appreciated by the public and proud to wear the uniform in public again!.
Cheers, BYTD
PS> nice new moniker BW7...


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (1 Apr 2008)

This afternoon while I was a work(Value Village In Toronto)  two gentlemen were paying for their purchases at my register.  The younger of the two, who was probably 70-80ish had a yellow ribbon on his lapel.  I asked him about it, he told me he was ex RCR and was on his way to Korea but was hurt and wasn't able to go.  He then proceeded to tell me that the gentleman he was with was ex British Airborne.  He asked if I had seen the movie "The Bridge Too Far"?  And that his friend was there. That he was one of the 2500 of so Brits in his unit that parachuted into Arnhem.  And he was one of only five that survived.  And I took the yellow ribbon(that I have there everyday) off my work vest and pinned it on the older gentleman's lapel. It made me feel very proud  That's my good story for the day!


----------



## geo (1 Apr 2008)

Once a soldier, always a soldier... Thank you Engineers wife

CHIMO!


----------



## Shiraz (1 Apr 2008)

This thread makes me well up in proud tears.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (3 Apr 2008)

I just wanted to clarify on my earlier post.  I should have put 'surviving' not survived.  The gentleman I met was one of the five that is alive today.  But, it's still a great moment.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (17 Apr 2008)

In the end of Feb '08 I sent out 5 thank you letters with some Timmies gift cert in them to "Any Canadian Forces Member"  Yesterday I got a thank you letter from a MCPL thanking me for the letter and the gift cert.  And since I had offered to send a care package in the letter, he thanked me for that as well.  He said he was getting lots from his folks already.  But, one of "his" young privates wasn't getting any mail.  And if I wanted to, send the care package to him instead.  I thought that was very considerate of him to be thinking of his troops, and actually having the time to send me off a letter.  So, I will be sending out a parcel for the young private in the next few weeks.  It just made my day  Just thought I would share.


----------



## Kruggle (17 Apr 2008)

You are a very nice person.


----------



## geo (17 Apr 2008)

Engineers wife.... Thank YOU!

The MCpl depends on his subordinates & his decision to deflect some positive attention towards same said private only goes to show that he is "switched on" and running on all cylinders with those "double/doubles" you so graciously provided.

Have a great day!

CHIMO!


----------



## geo (17 Apr 2008)

.... methinks of a very clandestine plan..... Shhhh! 
Will be talking to wife and friends - have em all send letters to the CODFATHER to give him thanks while enclosing "timmy" gift certificates.  While the big guy can certainly afford his own coffee, I think he deserves a HUGE amount of great big "thanks a lot" for the image turnaround that he has instigated over the last 3 years...


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (26 Apr 2008)

This week on my Facebook account I received a thank you from Mr. Watkins, who, I assume is Pte. Lane Watkins father. (Pte Watkins was killed July '07.) He thanked me for participating in the Highway of Heroes, and that it 'meant the world to his family'  Now, does that not wanna make just boo hoo? Man, had to take a a deep breath on that one.  Every chance I get I go down to the highway when they are bringing our heroes home.  VERY proud to be Canadian
And, driving down Dufferin, between Finch and Sheppard, here in TO, I noticed that at the Fire Services head office has a flag pole with a Canadian flag on it and right under that is a 'Support The Troops' flag.  Thank you Toronto Fire Services


----------



## geo (27 Apr 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> And, driving down Dufferin, between Finch and Sheppard, here in TO, I noticed that at the Fire Services head office has a flag pole with a Canadian flag on it and right under that is a 'Support The Troops' flag.  Thank you Toronto Fire Services


While I laud the Toronto Fire Ser ice for flying the Support the troops flag, it should NOT be flying @superior@ to the Canadian flag....  They could be flown alongside but never superior to the National flag.


----------



## GUNS (27 Apr 2008)

I went to a Car Wash recently and after the wash I drove to the nearby Canadian Tire. I was walking towards the store when this grand old gentleman blew his horn to me. When I turned around he had his hand out the drivers window with a " Support our Troops " vehicle sticker. I was about to tell him I have one when he told me it came off my vehicle in the Car Wash.(I normally remove it)
I was very touched that this complete stranger would go out of his way, over a sticker. As he drove away I noticed a " Support our Troop " sticker on his car.


----------



## benny88 (27 Apr 2008)

Once when I was in the recruiting process I was on my way to the CFRC when I fell into a speed trap, doing about 15 over. :-[ Anyways, as one of the officers was running my license and I was sitting contemplating my soon to be skyrocketing insurance rates, the other officer asked me what the rather official looking documents I had on the front seat were. (Medical results [sealed, because they were Protected, fear not] and some other recruiting brickabrack) I told him I was taking them to hand them in to the RC. He told me to sit tight and went over to the cruiser. He returned a moment later, handed me my license, gave me a shot on the shoulder and sent me on my way. I always wondered whether he was a reservist or had once served.


----------



## muskrat89 (27 Apr 2008)

After a day out and about with my wife and daughter yesterday, we stopped at a steakhouse for supper. My wife uses an electric wheelchair, due to a progressive disability similar to Muscular Dystrophy. Anyway, as the meal was drawing to a close, our waiter came up and asked if we wanted dessert, to which we replied "No, thanks". Then he said "By the way, your bill has been taken care of." I asked "Why would it be taken care of ? ". He replied, "Oh it wasn't the restaurant sir - another patron is looking after the bill for you."

Being the "pay it forward" types, we're going to make a donation to a charity in the amount we would have spent last night.

I know this didn't have anything to do with the military (that I know of), but thought I'd throw it up anyway. Although I keep my hair pretty close to regulation, the physique and the goatee make sure I don't get mistaken for an active duty soldier


----------



## leroi (4 May 2008)

I got to meet my first live, Army.ca forum buddy yesterday!!! 

While working at the university library, *AEC Kapp*, dropped by to shake hands and introduce himself before being posted out to Comox.

It seems he goes to school here at Guelph--wow small world.

Although short on time, we both expressed our high regard for this forum and the many expressive, intelligent voices here.

AEC Kapp will regrettably not attend this year's Guelph Army.ca night but hopes to attend next year.

When he returns in September he's promised to come to dinner and meet my CF-aspiring son.

It made my day--I'm still  ;D-ing!!! 

 ;D[move][/move]


----------



## geo (1 Apr 2009)

Car was in the shop yesterday - using public transit....
Was waiting on a street corner when someone walked past me... continued on for a few more steps, turned around, came back to me and started to talk.
It turns out that the young man was from Somalia, was there while our troops were there.
He wanted to extend his thanks to me & my military colleagues for all we did (or tried to do) in Somalia AND for what we are doing in Afghanistan.

This fella understands what we are about and what we are trying to accomplish - no illusions that what we are doing could be done via peaceful means.

Ended up talking to him for 5-8 minutes, till the Bus showed up.

A perfect ending for a lousy day at the office.


----------



## mariomike (1 Apr 2009)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> And, driving down Dufferin, between Finch and Sheppard, here in TO, I noticed that at the Fire Services head office has a flag pole with a Canadian flag on it and right under that is a 'Support The Troops' flag.  Thank you Toronto Fire Services



4330 Dufferin is Toronto EMS HQ. Metro Chairman Paul Godfrey and our Commisioner, John Dean, opened it on a hot July day 1981 as Metro Toronto Ambulance HQ.  
When the city and borough fire departments amalgamated in 1998, they moved in to a section of the building. It's now called Toronto Emegency Services HQ.
There's 3100 firefighters and 850 Paramedics in Toronto.


----------



## [RICE] (1 Apr 2009)

In 2007, I participated in the annual Washington Walk (42 km Saturday, 36 Sunday IIRC) with my cadet squadron. 
During the first day of the walk, we passed a gentleman who took off his hat and held it over his heart whilst saying a prayer for the armed forces.

I wish I could remember it, one part went something like "bless our allies in arms". It was quite long, but he blurted it out as we passed him so I didn't have a chance to clearly hear it all.

Granted, I'm not part of the CAF (yet ), but I still appreciated the gesture, and it was good to see international support; it does give you the warm fuzzy feeling  ;D


----------



## mariomike (3 Apr 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> While I laud the Toronto Fire Ser ice for flying the Support the troops flag, it should NOT be flying @superior@ to the Canadian flag....  They could be flown alongside but never superior to the National flag.



The Canada flag is always superior to the city and departmental flag at HQ, and when being trooped by Honour Guard.
http://www.toronto.ca/protocol/images/torontoflag.jpg
http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/about/history-files/heraldic-grant.html


----------



## PMedMoe (17 May 2010)

Resurrecting an old thread here......

I stopped at the grocery store today (on the way home, in uniform) and not one, but two people thanked me.

One older gent gave me a (sort of) salute and said "Thank you."  An older lady at the check out asked if I had been to Haiti.  I said no, but explained I had been to Bosnia and Afghanistan.  She said her son had gone to Haiti but was home now.  When we were walking out of the store she said something along the lines of "glad you're home" and for me to take care of myself.

Very nice!   :nod:


----------



## krustyrl (17 May 2010)

ALWAYS good to hear things like that.!!!  Thanks for sharing.....    :nod:


----------



## Joani (29 May 2010)

I live in Ottawa, but I'm dating a soldier in Petawawa. He came down last weekend and joined me for my Running Room long run. At the end of it, a couple of older guys came up and started chatting with him (I will admit, they all know about him because I keep mentioning!), and one of the first things they said was, "Thank you." 

After, when we went to breakfast, they had all sorts of questions for him and made him feel very welcome.


----------



## bdave (29 May 2010)

geo said:
			
		

> (even when they have to manufacture  / bend it?)



Is that a serious question?

(More tonight at 8, on how certain questions could put you and your family at risk)


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 May 2010)

I suppose it was when the no-longer-active member posted it over three years ago.


----------



## bdave (30 May 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I suppose it was when the no-longer-active member posted it over three years ago.



Oops  ;D


----------



## MP 811 (30 May 2010)

I remember just returning home last year and my furnace blew.  No heat, nothing....needless to say I was pissed as this was something I didnt want to deal with anytime soon.  So I called the local contractors to come out and bring it back to life.  I had my tans basically strewn about in the front hallway and the guy saw them and started asking me questions about the military and stuff.  The conversation eventually carried over to the deployment and Afghanistan, things done, things seen.  Anyways, it took about 2 and a half hours and he finally got my furnace going again.

As he was leaving I asked him if I would be getting the bill in the mail.  He turned to me and said not to worry about it, welcomed me home and thanked me for my service.  I was completely at a loss for words as I had heard stories of people's kindness towards returning soldiers, but never thought i'd experience it myself.


----------



## R. Jorgensen (30 May 2010)

I used to live near the Hornburg family (Rest in Peace Corporal Nathan Hornburg, thank you for your duties   ) and when it was announced that he had been killed in Afghanistan... not only was I deeply saddened that our Forces lost a soldier, but I felt as if I had lost a brother.

Just before I moved out of Calgary to Vancouver in January, I got a call from the Jeweller saying that the engagement ring I had ordered was ready to be picked up. I was just leaving Mewata Armoury after an afternoon of some hilarious yet rigorous training and decided I'd go pick it up as it was on the way home. I entered, in uniform, and when I was speaking with the Jeweller and went to pay for the ring; this older gentleman and his sweet wife approached me and he asked which regiment I was with and I replied "the King's Own (Calgary) Regiment sir." His wife began to tear up, he came closer and put his hand on my shoulder and said "My wife used to babysit Nathan [Hornburg] when he was just a wee one... we will never be able to bring him back, nor may he ever truly know how grateful we are for his service and for yours alike. Thank you."

I admit, I couldn't hold back my tears; absolutely not. My heart had been touched in a way that I will never forget. Although I appreciate his respects to Cpl Hornburg and his thanks more than anything else... but at the end he said "She's one helluva lucky bride-to-be to have a man like you, a soldier" and paid a fair chunk of the price of the ring, the jeweller also gave me 25% discount (I wasn't supposed to tell anyone   ). I then donated the amount I would have paid for the ring to the Soldier On Fund, the Canadian Heroes Fund, and the CFPAF.   

 :yellow: Words cannot explain the levels of my combined gratitude (and sadness) to our fallen men and women of the military for their service and sacrifice. They are Heroes


----------



## R. Jorgensen (30 May 2010)

MP 811 said:
			
		

> I remember just returning home last year and my furnace blew.  No heat, nothing....needless to say I was pissed as this was something I didnt want to deal with anytime soon.  So I called the local contractors to come out and bring it back to life.  I had my tans basically strewn about in the front hallway and the guy saw them and started asking me questions about the military and stuff.  The conversation eventually carried over to the deployment and Afghanistan, things done, things seen.  Anyways, it took about 2 and a half hours and he finally got my furnace going again.
> 
> As he was leaving I asked him if I would be getting the bill in the mail.  He turned to me and said not to worry about it, welcomed me home and thanked me for my service.  I was completely at a loss for words as I had heard stories of people's kindness towards returning soldiers, but never thought i'd experience it myself.



That's incredible! They definitely appreciate your service and were glad you came home safely


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jun 2010)

Again at the gorcery store (different one), I was told "Thank you for your service." from the lottery ticket lady.


----------



## JackieGirl (3 Jun 2010)

I'm not in the military, but I witnessed a funny (and kinda nice) exchange a young private and an older lady on the bus in Edmonton one time. 

Even though the women had no idea about the military (one of the first things she asked was if he was a marine!) he was very patient with her, and she was grateful for all that he had done for Canada (even though I wasn't entirely sure if she knew just WHAT Canada had done). 

Still, at least she didn't thank him for his time spent in Iraq!


----------



## kratz (4 Jun 2010)

It is rare (twice) that I have bought gas at the station near the unit. Normally I go home, but when low on fuel, you buy when needed.

This past weekend, the customer behind me noticed me in uniform and asked if I was in the military. Everyone in the store took notice to her question and my reply. I acknowledged I am a sailor and no, I have not been to Afghanistan. She still thanked me for my service and showed me pictures of her family who are serving. I reassured her eveyone has training to do what they are there for [feeling very uncomfortable].

I was put to the front of the line at the cashier, and everyone smiled and one person held the door on my way out. 

Our job is as much public relations in our daily lives as it is work.  :nod:


----------



## 2010newbie (14 Sep 2010)

I was waiting at a bus stop today in my combats and an older gentleman pulled into the parking lot behind me and asked me where I was going. I told him and he offered me a lift, to which I politely declined. He was insistent and after I agreed, he drove me to my destination. Turns out he was a self described "Army Brat" and he currently is a bus driver. We had a nice chat along the way and it was extremely nice of him to go the 15 mins out of his way to drop me off. 

Thanks John.


----------



## 211RadOp (15 May 2011)

I was in Toronto this weekend (my daughter and her friend went to see Usher) and we stayed at the Delta Chelsea on Gerrard St.  While I was checking in, the gentleman on the front desk noticed my ID card, as I carry it on top of all of my other ID.  He asked were I was posted and told me his brother is with the QOR.  He then asked me if I had been overseas, so I gave him the brief version of my tours, mentioning that I had returned from my last one in Dec.  After receiving my room keys (one room for the girls and one for my wife and I) he thanked me for my service.  After we dropped the girls off at the ACC for the concert, my wife and I returned to our room to kill time until the concert had finished.  When we walked in, we found a bottle of Canadian sparkling wine and some chocolate covered strawberries.  The note with them said, "With our compliments and thank you for your service".


----------



## Sythen (15 May 2011)

This thread reminds me of when I got home from 1-10. My gf met me in Petawawa, and the one thing I was craving more than anything was a hamburger. We ended up at Kelsey's because my gf had a coupon of some sort (she is obsessed with coupons lol).. Anyways, turns out she couldn't use it there because it specified the Ottawa one but long story short the manager gave us our meals for free upon hearing it was my first day back.


----------



## RememberanceDay (16 May 2011)

I was on my way back from being on a 'highway of heros' ceremony, in my cadet uniform. (Yes, I had prior premission.) Anyways, we stopped at Timmies, but before we could pay, the mother behind us (with 3 young kids!) paid for our order. I refused, but she contiuously insisted. Thanked her profusedly, and gave the kiddos my extra tally. Gotta love them! :cdnsalute:


----------



## Haggis (19 Jul 2013)

I haven't seen anything on this thread in quite a while, so it think it's time to post another story.

There I was.....

Sitting alone in an East Side Mario's in Bell's Corners, in uniform, waiting for another CWO to join me prior to a meeting in the west end.

I ordered a pizza and a beer.  The family of four next to me, had two small kids, one of whom, the baby boy, was all full of energy and making me chuckle.  We played googly eyes - me looking over my shoulder and him laughing.  A few minutes later they left.

When it came time to pay my bill, the waitress told me that the father had paid for my pizza!


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Jul 2013)

Wouldn't it be cool if we could collect all these great stories and put it in a book or something, call it "BZ Canadians, from your military'.


----------



## JorgSlice (19 Jul 2013)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> I was waiting at a bus stop today in my combats and an older gentleman pulled into the parking lot behind me and asked me where I was going. I told him and he offered me a lift, to which I politely declined. He was insistent and after I agreed, he drove me to my destination. Turns out he was a self described "Army Brat" and he currently is a bus driver. We had a nice chat along the way and it was extremely nice of him to go the 15 mins out of his way to drop me off.
> 
> Thanks John.



Lucky you weren't filleted.


----------

